# Nerve XC Setup Thread



## Tomibeck (25. Februar 2007)

Jaja ich weiß ja eigentlich isses schon dreist  so nen Thread auf zu  machen. Ich hab ja  immoment nichtmal ein Bike  ,  geschweige denn ein  Canyon  . Aber da meine Kaufentscheidung auf ein XC  gefallen ist  interessiert es mich halt wie ihr euren Dämpfer/ eure Gabel  abgestimmt habt. Also jetzt mal tacheles. Wer Lust hat kann ja folgendes Posten:

-Gewicht des Fahrers in Kampfmontur
-Bevorzugtes Terrain (Blockige Trails,flowige Trails *rofl*, Forstautobahnen, oder was auch immer.

-Dämpfersetup
*Dämpfertyp (Rp23 oder halt andere)
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer)
*Druck
*Propedal einstellung
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern)
*Wieviel Sag
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Dämpferperformance


-Gabelsetup
*Gabeltyp
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer)
*Druck
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern)
*Druckstufe (Dämpfung beim Einfedern)
*Wieviel Sag
*Blowoff (falls einstellbar)
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Gabelperformance

Naja wie gesagt wenn ihr Zeit und Lust habt bin ja mal gespannt wer mit macht.


----------



## achelchen (25. Februar 2007)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung ein XC zu kaufen!!!  
Ich habe das xc 6.0 seit einem Monat (ca. 250 km). Bin überw. Forststrassen und sanfte Trails gefahren. Das Entgültige Setup habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Die Gabel fahre ich mit weniger Druck als in der Anleitung. Bin auf die Beiträge in diesem Thread sehr gespannt. Gutes Thema !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

-Gewicht des Fahrers in Kampfmontur - ca. 90-95kg (je nachdem wie dick Bepackt) + 2-8kg Gepäck
-Bevorzugtes Terrain (Blockige Trails,flowige Trails *rofl*, Forstautobahnen, oder was auch immer. - Indoor-Rennbahn!  Ok Scherz -> Touren, leichtes Trailsurfen bis zu verblockten und schnellen Trails, Wurzeln, Steine, Treppenstufen, Drops bis 1-2m ca.

-Dämpfersetup
*Dämpfertyp (Rp23 oder halt andere) - RP23
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer) - Wenn die Pumpe gut hinpasst (und das tut meine SKS Suspensioneer) dann leicht
*Druck - Nach FOX-Manual Orientiert und nach meinem Geschmack verfeinert
*Propedal einstellung - 3, da ich beim Downhill immer rausnehme, sowas vergesse ich nie
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern) - afaik etwas nach der mitte, richtung langsam
*Wieviel Sag - 12.9mm
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Dämpferperformance
GEIL! 


-Gabelsetup
*Gabeltyp - Fox 32 F100RLC
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer) - Leicht
*Druck - nach FOX Manual Orientiert und etwas weniger Luft genommen.
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern) - 4 Umdrehungen von rechts
*Druckstufe (Dämpfung beim Einfedern) - glaube Mittig
*Wieviel Sag - 20%
*Blowoff (falls einstellbar) - zweithärteste Stufe, schalte immer Lockout ab beim Downhill. Trotzdem würd das Teil auslösen, würd ichs mal vergessen.
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Gabelperformance
Ebenso geil! 

Das Bike ist bis auf Kasette (XT statt Deore) in Originalkonfiguration.


----------



## dawncore (25. Februar 2007)

XC6 und 1-2m Drops


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> XC6 und 1-2m Drops



Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht...

Wenn er uns das hier zeigt, fahr ich persönlich in die Schweiz und falle auf die Knie !


----------



## coffeeracer (26. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> XC6 und 1-2m Drops



gefühlte 1-2m


----------



## Olinger (26. Februar 2007)

Hi all, 
ich freue mich, dass dieser Thread hier eingestellt wurde. 

Da ich beim Mountainbiken (relativ) neu bin, bin erst letztes Jahr eingestiegen und habe echt Blut geleckt, fällt es mir noch schwer das SetUp meines Bikes einzustellen.

Ich wiege in Ausrüstung ca. 85 kg, fahre meist durch den Wald, ab und zu Trails und Uphill.

Dämpfer ist der Rock Shox MC 3.3
Ich habe nicht wirklich eine Ahnung wie ich den vernünftig einstellen soll. Den Druck in der Luftkammer habe ich in Anlehnung an das Manual eingestellt. Habe jedoch das Gefühl, dass er  sich zuweilen noch etwas bockig gebärdet.

Die Gabel ist die Fox F100 RLT

Dort habe ich ebenfalls die Luftkammer laut Manual befüllt.

Welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten sich mir, um das Fahrverhalten zu verbessern? Z.B. Vorschläge wie beim Dämpfer die goldene Rändelschraube X Klicks nach rechts, das rote Drehrad Y Klicks links oder mittig oder sowas.

Danke für eure Unterstützung und Anregungen.

Viele Grüße,
der Olinger


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Februar 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> XC6 und 1-2m Drops





exto schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht...
> 
> Wenn er uns das hier zeigt, fahr ich persönlich in die Schweiz und falle auf die Knie !



Ok, 2m war vielleicht übertrieben.. 1m lag aber auch schon drin, in der Stadt Zürich gibts genug Mauern etc. wo man solchen mist  bauen kann, Trails hats hier sowieso im übermass. 



coffeeracer schrieb:


> gefühlte 1-2m



... undzwar nicht gefühlt! 

Der Bock ist unglaublich Steif und steckt alles ein, das mag man dem Teil garnicht zutrauen! Klingt wie eine RedBull Dose wenn man hinklopft, ist aber mindestens so stabil wie ein Eisenrohr! 

Anfangs hab ich mich auch kaum was getraut damit, nichtmal kleinere Sprünge  Aber man lernt halt seinen Bock kennen...

Achja wens noch interessiert.. meine Zickige Italienerin (K24) hat einen relativ harten Druckpunkt und wenig Leerweg. Mag ich so am meisten. Am HR Hebel ist die DPV ganz oben (zeigt also richtung Himmel) und am VR Hebel in der mitte. Wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung, reagieren aber beide genau gleich. Liegt wohl an der Leitungslänge der HR Bremse.


----------



## fitze (26. Februar 2007)

laber rhabarber...


----------



## Tomibeck (26. Februar 2007)

back to topic schließlich will ich hier ein paar gute setups  sehen bis ich ein XC hab hehe


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Februar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> laber rhabarber...



Sorry, aber 1m ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Gibt Leute die schaffen problemlos mehr als nen meter mit nem Hardtail...



Tomibeck schrieb:


> back to topic schließlich will ich hier ein paar gute setups  sehen bis ich ein XC hab hehe



Was hast du davon? Schlussendlich ist es dein Bier das Teil einzustellen nach DEINEN vorlieben. Ausserdem hat meine Dropgeschichte auch was mit Setup zu tun, wären nämlich die Federelemente zu weich würden sie voll durchschlagen, wären sie zu hart würde dein Hinterteil oder evtl. der Rahmen schaden nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (28. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 1m ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Gibt Leute die schaffen problemlos mehr als nen meter mit nem Hardtail...



Schon klar. ich hab mit meinem Hardtail auch schon 80cm ins Flat geschafft. Bei entsprechendem Hang ist mehr kein Problem. Es gibt auch Leute, die Springen mit nem Hardtail 4m. Alles eine Frage der Technik und der Landung. Ich frag mich manchmal was sich manche Leute für Gedanken machen. Die Bikes sind nicht aus Glas.

MfG
Tobi

PS: Mein laber rhabarber war eher auf deine Postinganzahl und Menge gemünzt...


----------



## Tomibeck (1. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Was hast du davon? Schlussendlich ist es dein Bier das Teil einzustellen nach DEINEN vorlieben. Ausserdem hat meine Dropgeschichte auch was mit Setup zu tun, wären nämlich die Federelemente zu weich würden sie voll durchschlagen, wären sie zu hart würde dein Hinterteil oder evtl. der Rahmen schaden nehmen.



Wenn aber zufällig jemand aus meiner Gewichtsklasse etwas posten würde (gleiche Gabel/Dämpfer) hätte ich schonmal nen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2007)

Ich werd's so machen:

Ich pack' das Fahrrad aus und freu' mich erstmal für ein paar Minuten (wenn's keine Delle hat *hoff*).
Dann setz' ich die Räder ein und mach den Lenker dran, Pedale sind wahrscheinlich eh' schon angeschraubt...
Danach zieh' ich an der Vorderbremse und drück' am Lenker rum und probier' mal die Gabel, wie toll die anspricht...
Dabei seh' ich ja gleich, ob der Druck viel zu hoch oder viel zu niedrig ist, vielleicht sogar irgendwo dazwischen.
Ähnliches Spielchen dann mit dem Dämpfer: Mit dem Ellbogen auf den Sattel lümmeln und den Hinterbau mal runterdrücken...
Zu hart - zu weich... wie auch immer!
Jetzt werde ich mal langsam die Dämpferpumpe heranholen und nach gutdünken den Druck anpassen, höchstwahrscheinlich nach der Formel: Pi * Daumen, dann passt das erstmal!
Zug und Druckstufen und was es sonst noch so gibt interessieren mich jetzt erstmal noch gar nicht...
Nach dem Essen geht's dann erstmal raus und dann kommt Grobeinstellung die Zweite...mit Draufsetzen und so.
Die grobe Feineinstellung kommt erst, wenn ich das erste Mal in den Wald fahre...
Später vorm Fernseher blättere ich vielleicht auch mal gelangweilt in den beiliegenden Handbüchern, aber dazu muss ich schon ziemlich gut drauf sein - ich hasse nämlich Handbücher und Bedienungsanleitungen! 

Auf den ersten Touren (oder eigtl. immer, wenn ich einen Rucksack dabei habe) ist dann sowieso die Dämpferpumpe dabei, da kann man dann ja immer mal rumprobieren...
Und zwischendurch werde ich vielleicht sogar in den "*Großen Nerve XC Setup Thread*" reinschauen, was denn andere so für Einstellungen vornehmen, an ihren XCs... 

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Setup!


----------



## privy (1. März 2007)

hast aber vergessen den "sag" zu erwähnen .

privy


----------



## winddancer1401 (2. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich werd's so machen:
> ...



 
Ein sehr schöner Beitrag. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

ciao
Klaus


----------



## Spikey (2. März 2007)

@ Didi: Sehr schön, habe sehr gelacht. Kann mich sehr gut mit deiner Beschreibung identifizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (5. März 2007)

So, erste Testfahrt hab' ich hinter mir:

Dämpfer (Fox RP23)  ca. 9 bar (z.Zt. 87 kg  BITTE KEINE KOMMENTARE!!) 

Gabel (Fox F32 RLC) ca. 6 bar, Druckstufe offen.

Mehr zu den Einstellungen weiß ich noch nicht, das kommt später.

Der Dämpfer kommt mir noch etwas zu weich vor, die Gabel etwas zu bockig, die sollte für den Listenpreis wesentlicher softer ansprechen - hoffe das kommt noch!

Sag hab' ich auch nicht gemessen, nur so ungefähr eingestellt!


----------



## Spikey (5. März 2007)

Momentan hab ich die Dämpung folgendermassen eingestellt:

Gabel (Fox F32 RLC): 5,2 Bar (wiege 74 kg), Druckstufe in der Mitte
Dämpfer (Fox RP23): 10 Bar, *Zugstufe* auch Mitte.

Der Dämpfer ist glaub ich etwas zu hart eingestellt, da muss ich noch dran feilen.
Gabel spricht sehr schön an und hat einen SAG von 18 %, also gemütlich


----------



## Pumabert (5. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich die Dämpung folgendermassen eingestellt:
> 
> Gabel (Fox F32 RLC): 5,2 Bar (wiege 74 kg), Druckstufe in der Mitte
> Dämpfer (Fox RP23): 10 Bar, Druckstufe auch Mitte.



Beim Dämpfer meintest du doch sicher die Zugstufe?! Bei der Gabel gibt es beides.


----------



## Spikey (5. März 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Beim Dämpfer meintest du doch sicher die Zugstufe?! Bei der Gabel gibt es beides.



Scheiss Copy & Paste 

Klaro Zugstufe


----------



## Hitzi (5. März 2007)

Ha,

ich hoffe, dass ich am Ende dieser Woche auch was mit diesem Fred anfangen kann  

Wer kann mit mal sagen, ob die Bremsgriffe von der Bianco "Einfinger" oder "Zweifinger" Hebel sind?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Didi123 (5. März 2007)

Einfinger!
Jedenfalls so, wie sie montiert sind und abhängig davon, wie dick deine Finger sind...! 
Ich glaub' aber, ein Finger reicht zum Bremsen, wenn die Formulas mal richtig eingebremst sind.


----------



## Hitzi (5. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Einfinger!
> Jedenfalls so, wie sie montiert sind und abhängig davon, wie dick deine Finger sind...!
> Ich glaub' aber, ein Finger reicht zum Bremsen, wenn die Formulas mal richtig eingebremst sind.



Grazie......


----------



## pfohlenrolle (5. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> -Gewicht des Fahrers in Kampfmontur - ca. 90-95kg (je nachdem wie dick Bepackt) + 2-8kg Gepäck
> Drops bis 1-2m ca.



Will ich sehen wie du mit nem XC und bei deinem Gewicht nen 2m Drop springst. Bitte Video machen und uppen !!!

Hmm, vielleicht springst du in ein"Geldschein"-Pit  ?!?!?


----------



## AmmuNation (5. März 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Will ich sehen wie du mit nem XC und bei deinem Gewicht nen 2m Drop springst. Bitte Video machen und uppen !!!
> 
> Hmm, vielleicht springst du in ein"Geldschein"-Pit  ?!?!?





AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ok, 2m war vielleicht übertrieben.. 1m lag aber auch schon drin, in der Stadt Zürich gibts genug Mauern etc. wo man solchen mist  bauen kann, Trails hats hier sowieso im übermass.


----------



## Spikey (5. März 2007)

Mal wieder zum Thema zurÃ¼ck.
Hier ein ganz hilfreicher Link mir allen mÃ¶glichen Gabeln und DÃ¤mpfern von Fox mit Tabellen, Einstellungen etcâ¦

*Klick Klack*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Grazie......



Man kann auch mit zwei Fingern ziehen, der Hebel ist breit genug...


----------



## Hitzi (7. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit zwei Fingern ziehen, der Hebel ist breit genug...



Das kann ich dann hoffentlich in dieser Woche noch ausprobieren  

Ich werde berichten 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Didi123 (7. März 2007)

Bei wem funktioniert die Druckpunktverstellung an der Oro ?
Das ist doch der kleine schwarze "Gnubbel" hinter dem Bremsshebel, oder..?

(Hab's noch nicht geschafft das Handbuch zu lesen...  )


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Bei wem funktioniert die Druckpunktverstellung an der Oro ?
> Das ist doch der kleine schwarze "Gnubbel" hinter dem Bremsshebel, oder..?
> 
> (Hab's noch nicht geschafft das Handbuch zu lesen...  )



Ja ist er. Ich habe bei mir auch keinen Unterschied feststellen kÃ¶nnen. Der Hinterradbremshebel zieht sich etwas 'schwammiger' als der Vordere. Ich denke das liegt an der LÃ¤nge der Bremsleitung.

Was mir mehr Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist der Neueste Bike-Test vom Canyon XC 7. Ist zwar 'super' getestet, nur der Fox-DÃ¤mpfer hat seinen Dienst quittiert. Da gibt es wohl Probleme mit der Dichtung. Man kann anhand der Seriennummer das Produktionsdatum herausfinden. Dummerweise findet man die Seriennummer innerhalb des DÃ¤mpfers  

Kann man den DÃ¤mpfer easy zerlegen? Sorry, ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus und eine Anleitung habe ich nirgends finden kÃ¶nnen.

Bin geneigt heute mal bei der Firma C. anzurufen und nachzufragen. Hab keinen Bock mitten in einer Tour mit verrecktem DÃ¤mpfer stehen zu bleibenâ¦


----------



## Tomibeck (7. März 2007)

Stimmt den Test habsch auch gelesen. In dem Heft steht ja ne Stellingnahme von FOx.  Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das CAnyon  der Bike en altes Rad geschickt hat   evtl. ausem  Ladenlokal und das mittlerweile die Däpfer mit der richtigen DIchtung verbaut werden. 

Offtopic
PS. das neue Radon is auch geil und nur  einen Punkt schlechter


----------



## Spikey (7. März 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Stimmt den Test habsch auch gelesen. In dem Heft steht ja ne Stellingnahme von FOx.  Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das CAnyon  der Bike en altes Rad geschickt hat   evtl. ausem  Ladenlokal und das mittlerweile die Däpfer mit der richtigen DIchtung verbaut werden.
> 
> Offtopic
> PS. das neue Radon is auch geil und nur  einen Punkt schlechter



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon ein Ausstellungsbike zum Test schickt. Das wird schön speziell aufgebaut, es geht hier um Prestige, die sind immer ganz vorne bei den Tests: Die breite Masse beeinflussen diese Tests sehr sehr stark. Worauf soll man denn bei einem Versender sonst hören?

Hoffe halt auch, dass der verbaute Fox-Dämpfer nicht aus der Reihe 05-06 2006 stammt. Vielleicht kann ja der Herr Staab was dazu sagen?


----------



## Tomibeck (7. März 2007)

Aso nochmal was  warum ist die Gabel an dem Radon Race XT eigentlich schwarz?  Das soll wohl auch ne F100 RLC 2007 sein ich dachte die gibts nur in weiß ??????? Kann da auch noch jemand was zu sagen.


JAHHHHHHHHH XC 6.0  in s als Expressbike juchu hoffentlich in 2 Wochen auch noch


----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Aso nochmal was  warum ist die Gabel an dem Radon Race XT eigentlich schwarz?  Das soll wohl auch ne F100 RLC 2007 sein ich dachte die gibts nur in weiß ??????? Kann da auch noch jemand was zu sagen.
> 
> 
> JAHHHHHHHHH XC 6.0  in s als Expressbike juchu hoffentlich in 2 Wochen auch noch



Das ist wohl nur gelaber. 
Die Fox 32 F100 RLC 2007 gibts nur in weiss, habe jedenfalls noch nie irgendwo was von einer schwarzen gehört.


----------



## Tomibeck (7. März 2007)

Ja  aber was für ne Gable solls sein  die alte war Silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (7. März 2007)

Hi ! 

Heute in den News auf der Canyon Homepage:


*07.03.2007
Keine Probleme bei FOX RP 23 Dämpfer

Bei unseren aktuellen Modellen (Spectral, XC, RC) in denen der FOX RP 23 Dämpfer verbaut ist sind nur Dämpfer der neuesten Generation verbaut, bei denen das im Bike-Test angesprochene Problem bereits behoben ist.
Für Kunden die bei einem älter Modell dieser Serie Probleme haben, bieten wir an den Dämpfer kostenlos zu reparieren. Falls Sie noch weitere Fragen diesbezüglich haben so wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere Werkstatt-Hotline unter 0261 - 40 400 31*

Das hört sich doch gut an  

Tschüß

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Tomibeck (8. März 2007)

Oh ja das is shconmal gut aber wegen der schwarzen Gabel am Radon weiß auch keiner was oder?


----------



## Spikey (8. März 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Oh ja das is shconmal gut aber wegen der schwarzen Gabel am Radon weiß auch keiner was oder?



Also die Fotos auf Radon-Bikes.de sehen nicht gefaket aus. Aber warum machst du es dir so schwer, ruf einfach bei H&S an, die sind sehr freundlich, das dauert 2 Minuten und du weisst Bescheid.
Ich finde das Radon auch Klasse, sehr interessanter Preis


----------



## Tomibeck (8. März 2007)

Ja aber wenn es die Gabel in schwarz gibt wie Kann CAnyon die dann bei  den Überwiegend schwarzen Bikes an der die Gabel ist sie in weiß bestellen?????

ABheben von der Masse   oder hat da einer nicht mitgedacht


----------



## Spikey (8. März 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn es die Gabel in schwarz gibt wie Kann CAnyon die dann bei  den Überwiegend schwarzen Bikes an der die Gabel ist sie in weiß bestellen?????
> 
> ABheben von der Masse   oder hat da einer nicht mitgedacht



Auch hierfür empfehle ich dir den Telefonsupport von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (8. März 2007)

Mitgedacht sehr wohl, die Kombi schaut geil aus.  Ich liebe meine weisse Forke


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit zwei Fingern ziehen, der Hebel ist breit genug...



Das habe ich jetzt Live und in Farbe probiert - funzt gut !  

Hitzi


----------



## thomasx (10. März 2007)

heute die ersten 35 Km zurückgelegt, eins hat sich doch klar herausgestellt, der SLK und mein Arsch werden in diesem Leben keinen Freunde  
muß mich wohl nach einer Alternative umsehen


----------



## Seiffer (11. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich werd's so machen:



Ich hab's so gemacht... Gefahren. Uuuh, zu weich, weil Fahrer zu fett... Geguckt wie viel drin ist (vorne 6 / hinten 6) - gepumpt auf vorne 7 / hinten 7 - vorne perfekt, hinten zu weich. Jetzt: vorne 7 / hinten 8. Ach ja, Zugstufen und Druckstufen sind sowohl vorne als auch hinten auf "schnell"

Vielleicht zu hart, aber ich komm halt von 80 mm / 0 mm Federweg


----------



## Tomibeck (11. März 2007)

Ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen ob es bei der  Kombination Nerve XC RP 23 eine spürbare Progression gibt also quasie einfahc nur nen Durchschlagschutz


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Hä?


----------



## Tomibeck (12. März 2007)

Mit Progression meine ich das der Dämpfer gegen Ende des Federweges immer härter wird.  Der Pearl soll diese Verahlten ja zum Beispiel recht stark haben  also kann mir jemand Auskunft geben?


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> heute die ersten 35 Km zurückgelegt, eins hat sich doch klar herausgestellt, der SLK und mein Arsch werden in diesem Leben keinen Freunde
> muß mich wohl nach einer Alternative umsehen



Hab's schon mal irgendwo erwähnt - bis ca. 40-50 km kann man m.E. mit dem SLK fahren, danach wird's eine Quälerei...
Hab' gestern gut 70 km auf dem Teil gesessen, das war teilweise echt schlimm!
Eigtl. wollte ich mich diesmal durchbeißen und mich an den SLK gewöhnen (hab' ich Anfang letzten Jahres schon auf meinem CD versucht), bin aber schon wieder kurz davor aufzugeben...  

Werd' mich wohl nach dem SI ProLink Light Genuine Gel umschauen, den fahr' ich auch auf dem HT, ist ziemlich gut das Ding!








			
				Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's so gemacht... Gefahren. Uuuh, zu weich, weil Fahrer zu fett... Geguckt wie viel drin ist (vorne 6 / hinten 6) - gepumpt auf vorne 7 / hinten 7 - vorne perfekt, hinten zu weich. Jetzt: vorne 7 / hinten 8. Ach ja, Zugstufen und Druckstufen sind sowohl vorne als auch hinten auf "schnell"
> 
> Vielleicht zu hart, aber ich komm halt von 80 mm / 0 mm Federweg



Bin auch zu fett, hab' vorne um die 6 bar (eher weniger), Druckstufe 0, Zugstufe 1 oder 2 Klicks, hinten bin ich so um die 9 bar, Zugstufe weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Auf der Straße bin ich fast alles mit ProPedal auf Stufe 2 gefahren, hab' gestern die letzten paar km aber mal Stufe 1 probiert, ich glaub' das reicht...

Was ich immer noch sehr ungewohnt finde ist, dass der Vorbau sehr weich ist.
Ich bin zwar jetzt nur mein Cannondale gewohnt, das ist vielleicht etwas steifer als normal, dient für mich aber als Referenz.
Da gibt es auf jeden Fall noch Optimierungspotential...

Wer von Euch fährt noch mit den Original Griffen...?
Komm' damit irgendwie gar nicht klar!
Weiß' nur noch nicht so ganz, welche ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Spikey (12. März 2007)

@Didi, ich hab mir die Ergons druff gemacht:
Ergon-Webseite

Bin davon sehr begeistert, die Iridiumgriffe haben nicht mal ne Stunde überlebt. Das ist der letzte Schrott!

Mir ist jetzt nicht aufgefallen, dass der Vorbau 'weich' ist, gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, finde dass ganze Nerve sehr steif, geht gut voran bergauf!

(Körpergewicht 75 kg) Dämpfer habe ich jetzt, vorne ca. 5,5 Bar und hinten auch 9 bar und die Plattformdämpfung auf 3. Hat mir gut getaugt so. Werd aber immer noch mal dran rumstellen, viellecht wirds ja noch besser


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt nicht aufgefallen, dass der Vorbau 'weich' ist, gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, finde dass ganze Nerve sehr steif, geht gut voran bergauf!



Fahr' mal bei Gelegenheit ein Cannondale mit Fatty (Lefty kann ich nicht beurteilen), dann merkst Du den Unterschied...!
Hab' am CD allerdings auch einen wesentlich kürzeren Vorbau dran, der hat nur ca. 75 - 90 mm, das macht schon auch was aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

Nochmal kurz zu den Bremsen (gehört ja auch in gewisser Weise zum "Setup")...

Hier hat irgendjemand vor Kurzem einen Link zu einem Thread aus dem Bremsenforum über die Formulas gepostet...weiß nicht mehr wo - ist auch  Wurscht!
Edit: Hier: *klick*

Jedenfalls  war mir auch der Leerweg an beiden Bremshebeln zu groß (für meinen Geschmack) und ich hab' den im besagten Thread erwähnten Trick ausprobiert:
Rad ausbauen, Bremshebel 1x ordentlich durchziehen (nicht ganz bis zum Griff aber schon ein ordentliches Stück), damit die Bremsbeläge ein wenig näher zusammenrücken, dann das Rad wieder einbauen, und siehe da:  

Dann noch was zur Druckpunktverstellung: 
Bei mir waren die kleinen schwarzen Hebelchen zur Druckpunktverstellung an beiden Bremshebeln nach oben gestanden und der Hebel für die hintere Bremse konnte weiter durchgezogen werden als der Hebel für die Vorderbremse... (wurde hier auch von verschiedenen IBClern öffentlich bestätigt).
Als ich das erste Mal daran rumgedreht habe, konnte ich keine Veränderung feststellen.
Dann hab' ich gestern noch mal daran rumgespielt, diesmal war eine (wenn auch rel. geringe) Veränderung im Druckpunkt spürbar, ALLERDINGS wurde der Druckpunkt LINKS härter, wenn man den HEBEL NACH UNTEN dreht, RECHTS wurde der Druckpunkt härter, wenn der HEBEL NACH OBEN steht...!
Dies würde erklären, warum bei Vielen der Druckpunkt der hinteren Bremse bemängelt wurde!

Ist eigtl. auch logisch, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass rechts und links identische Einheiten zur Druckpunktverstellung verbaut werden, und diese spiegelbildlich angeordnet sind... Bei gleichem Gewinden muss man den Einen nach oben, den Anderen nach unten drehen!


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ist eigtl. auch logisch, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass rechts und links identische Einheiten zur Druckpunktverstellung verbaut werden, und diese spiegelbildlich angeordnet sind... Bei gleichem Gewinden muss man den Einen nach oben, den Anderen nach unten drehen!



Dem ist so, ist logisch, Formula wirbt sogar damit dass die Hebel beidseitig verwendbar sind. Wer schonmal "unter" seinen Hebel geguckt hat, hat vielleicht den zweiten ORO Schriftzug erkannt.. der ist dazu da, wenn halt umgekehrt montiert wird.  Am besten überschneiden sich HR und VR wenn VR auf mitte ist und HR ganz oben. Da HR die längere Leitung hat wirds da auch nicht viel Knackiger, spürbar ist aber ein kleines wenig was. So sind beide exakt aufeinander abgestimmt bei mir.



> Wer von Euch fährt noch mit den Original Griffen...?
> Komm' damit irgendwie gar nicht klar!
> Weiß' nur noch nicht so ganz, welche ich nehmen soll.



*Noch* weil ich noch keine Alternative habe und sie vorerst reichen. Sind aber schon ordentlich abgeschliffen! Sollen Schraubgriffe werden, weiss aber nicht welche gut und griffig sind. Die Ergons sind zwar wirklich bequem, jedoch eher Touren und weniger Trialtauglich, was bei mir auch kriterium ist. Bei runden Griffen kann man die Hand rund herum verdrehen und überall greifen, bei den Ergons nicht.

Meine künftigen dürfen zwar schon etwas mehr kosten, in erster Linie achte ich aber auf Haltbarkeit und Griffigkeit. Was empfiehlt ihr mir? Wichtig: Bloss keine drangebauten Barends und auch nicht sehr breit! Denn meine Bremse/Schaltung ist schon ziemlich weit innen und die Canyon Barends sind sehr griffig, schön und leicht und ich werde sie um jeden Preis behalten..


----------



## thomasx (12. März 2007)

heute erstes Setup durchgeführt,  
das Brett abgebaut, und einen richtigen Sattel montiert
SQ-Lab 612


----------



## Didi123 (12. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Dem ist so, ist logisch, Formula wirbt sogar damit dass die Hebel beidseitig verwendbar sind.


Ich steh' halt manchmal auf'm Schlauch... 


AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die Ergons sind zwar wirklich bequem, jedoch eher Touren und weniger Trialtauglich, was bei mir auch kriterium ist. Bei runden Griffen kann man die Hand rund herum verdrehen und überall greifen, bei den Ergons nicht.


Okay, ist beim No-Footer oder Superman Seat-Grab bestimmt ein Vorteil... 


AmmuNation schrieb:


> Meine künftigen dürfen zwar schon etwas mehr kosten, in erster Linie achte ich aber auf Haltbarkeit und Griffigkeit. Was empfiehlt ihr mir? Wichtig: Bloss keine drangebauten Barends und auch nicht sehr breit! Denn meine Bremse/Schaltung ist schon ziemlich weit innen und die Canyon Barends sind sehr griffig, schön und leicht und ich werde sie um jeden Preis behalten..


ODI oder Syntace werden oft gelobt, vieleicht wäre das was...
Syntace überleg' ich mir auch schon oder von Ergon die Enduro Grips (oder darf man die nur ans ES schrauben...  )

Übrigens - Danke für dein email!


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Okay, ist beim No-Footer oder Superman Seat-Grab bestimmt ein Vorteil...
> 
> ODI oder Syntace werden oft gelobt, vieleicht wäre das was...
> Syntace überleg' ich mir auch schon oder von Ergon die Enduro Grips (oder darf man die nur ans ES schrauben...  )
> ...



1. Überhaupt nicht... Action brauchts nichtmal. Schon auf einer normalen Tour stütze ich mich beim Uphill und Geradeaus quasi aufm Lenker auf, wenn ich jedoch beim steilen Downhill mit dem Arsch auf dem Nobby reite habe ich sehr gestreckte Arme, dann stört das abstehende, Handballen stützende Teil vom Ergon sehr.

2. Ich werd mal rumsuchen, was denn brauchbar ist. Wieso soll ich die Enduro Grips nur aufs ES schrauben?  Das XC lässt sich wunderbar als Enduro einsetzen.. 
Edit: Was soll ich wohl lieber nehmen, E1S oder E1L? Das L ist zwar nur 6mm länger und hat 6mm mehr Radius, aber ein paar mm machen beim Bike viel aus, musste ich lernen.  Hauptasche die Oro stört ned und die Barends haben platz... Sind die E1 Griffe denn auch ok für Barends? 






3. Bitte


----------



## Didi123 (13. März 2007)

Ich würde die Griffe auf jeden Fall in die Hand nehmen vor dem Kauf. 
Wenn Du besonders große oder besonders kleine Hände hast sollte die Entscheidung rel. klar sein. 
Meine Flächen sind z.B. irgendwie mittelgroß, da hilft nur ausprobieren...

Barends zusammen mit den Enduro Grips? 
Geschmacksache würde ich sagen, v.a. am gekröpften Lenker...


----------



## Spikey (13. März 2007)

Die Syntace-Griffe kann ich auch uneingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlen. Die Klemmung ist fein, da rutscht nix mehr und die Ergonomie ist auch gut. Hab ich an meinem Hardtail dran, allerdings in schwarz, in gelb find ich die zumâ¦


----------



## AmmuNation (13. März 2007)

Habe halt eine normale Hand.  Naja, ich werde wohl nicht ums Probieren kommen. Und wies mit Bar Ends zusammen ausschaut... vielleicht sogar zum :kotz:  Naja, die Bar Ends bleiben auf jeden fall dran. Hab die nicht bei Canyon bestellt um sie rumliegen zu haben, ausserdem brauch ich die oft.


----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2007)

Hab' gestern auf der Feierabendrunde festgestellt, dass an meinem XC der Steuersatz nicht ganz fest ist.
Wollte das heute morgen gleich mal nachstellen, dabei hab' ich bemerkt, dass mein Monteur den Gabelschaft etwas zu zaghaft gekürzt hat, d.h. die Aheadkappe steht direkt oben am Ende des Gabelschafts an - man kann den Steuersatz gar nicht richtig einstellen!

Hab' mir jetzt noch einen 2 oder 3 mm dicken Spacer geholt und untergelegt, jetzt passt's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (17. März 2007)

Hab heute ne kurze, schnelle Runde gedreht. dabei sind mir 2 Dinge negativ aufgefallen:

1. die Vorderradbremse fängt ab einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 20 kmh unfassbar laut das singen/quietschen an. Es ist wirklich extrem laut. Wenn ich kurz den Bremshebel anziehe isses für 5 Sekunden weg. Boa das nervt. Was kann ich hier tun?

2. Wenn ich den Lockout der Gabel einstelle, verstellt sich immer der Lowspeed-Druckstufen-Ring. Das ist doch totaler Müll, wie kann man sowas konstruieren. Ich fahr jetzt zwar keine Rennen damit, aber irgendwie nervts mich trotzdem.

Ansosnten bin ich mit dem XC sehr zufrieden. Das mit dem Lockout ist halt so, das mit der Bremse muss ich irgendwie ändern können , hat da jemand nen goldenen Tipp? 

Gruss
Spikey


----------



## winddancer1401 (17. März 2007)

Dann mal mein Beitrag zum Setup-Fred  

das XC ist zwar sehr schön, aber der Sattel (Filante) und mein Hinterteil werden nie und nimmer Freunde *Punkt*

Da muss was anderes her.

ciao

Klaus


----------



## Didi123 (17. März 2007)

Der ist gut: *klick* (Posting #343)


----------



## AmmuNation (17. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Lockout der Gabel einstelle, verstellt sich immer der Lowspeed-Druckstufen-Ring. Das ist doch totaler Müll, wie kann man sowas konstruieren. Ich fahr jetzt zwar keine Rennen damit, aber irgendwie nervts mich trotzdem.



Das mit dem Lockout ist überhaupt nicht so. Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.. Wurstfinger? 

Wenn die Regler vielleicht etwas zu hart sind einfach ein wenig Brunox oben drüber sprühen. Dann werden sie leichtgängiger.
Hatte jedenfalls schon von anfang an keine Probleme mit verstellen.


----------



## winddancer1401 (17. März 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Der ist gut: *klick* (Posting #343)



Danke Didi,

Schaut net schlecht aus. Ich warte mal, bis ein Freund den Yutaak hat. Den find ich auch schick.

Naja, morgen quäle ich mich nochmal so den Berg hoch ;-)

ciao

Klaus


----------



## Spikey (17. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> â¦Ich versteh dein Problem nicht.. Wurstfinger?








Ja ist ganz schlimmâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (18. März 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> Dann mal mein Beitrag zum Setup-Fred
> 
> das XC ist zwar sehr schön, aber der Sattel (Filante) und mein Hinterteil werden nie und nimmer Freunde *Punkt*
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ist schon etwas spät oder auch früh, ich hab den Filante schon nach der ersten längeren Tour rausgeschmissen und mir einen Specialized Avatar gegönnt, den gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Breiten. Ich bin bisher ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Hab heute ne kurze, schnelle Runde gedreht. dabei sind mir 2 Dinge negativ aufgefallen:
> 
> 1. die Vorderradbremse fängt ab einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 20 kmh unfassbar laut das singen/quietschen an. Es ist wirklich extrem laut. Wenn ich kurz den Bremshebel anziehe isses für 5 Sekunden weg. Boa das nervt. Was kann ich hier tun?
> 
> ...



Hallo Spikey. Ich hatte an meinem XC7 exakt das gleiche Problem. Einer der Beläge hat minimal an der Scheibe gerieben und das Singen verursacht. Ich habe daraufhin Canyon angerufen und den Rat erhalten den Bremssattel neu zu justieren: 

- Schrauben zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel etwas lösen* -> Langlöcher!
- Bremse ziehen und Halten
- Schrauben bei gezogener Bremse wieder anziehen

Nach dieser Prozedur was das Singen bei mir weg. Beim Bremsen quietsch das Teil allerdings immer noch elendig 

Gruss
Markus

*NICHT die Schraubverbindung Gabel - Adapter lösen!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ja ist ganz schlimm



 
Tipp befolgt?  Ich sprühe meine einstellknöpfe immer ein, wenn die eine Fangopackung abbekommen haben. Standrohre natürlich immer nach einer längeren Fahrt.

Darfst halt net am Ring drehen sondern nur am Hebelchen. Zugegeben, es ist halt schon etwas knapp gelöst, funktioniert aber. Und alles in allem ist die Gabel oberhammer.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Update:
Hab luft aus meiner Forke rausgelassen. War zu hart, habe ich gestern nach 1200hm Singletrail bemerkt..  Nun läuft sie auf 6 Bar.


----------



## Spikey (18. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hallo Spikey. Ich hatte an meinem XC7 exakt das gleiche Problem. Einer der Beläge hat minimal an der Scheibe gerieben und das Singen verursacht. Ich habe daraufhin Canyon angerufen und den Rat erhalten den Bremssattel neu zu justieren:
> 
> - Schrauben zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel etwas lösen* -> Langlöcher!
> - Bremse ziehen und Halten
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, das hab ich schon gemacht, hat nix gebracht. Ich werd mal die Beläge rausnehmen und anschleifen/Kanten brechen.
Was sind denn eigentlich von den Experten hier empfohlene Beläge für die Formula?
Die hauseigenen? Da gibt es die gesinterten und die organischen, welche sind  besser?
Welcher Hersteller macht noch gute Beläge für die Oro? Koolstop?


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Organische Formula Beläge sollen laut Tests besser Bremsen. Und bei nässe sollen die Sinterbeläge besser sein.

Meine Oro K24 quietscht auch immer wenns nass ist, gestern wars jedoch staubtrocken (Mein Rahmen war nach dem Singletrail von oben bis unten verstaubt!) und die K24 quietschte trotzdem... 

Ich werd mal die Swissstop Beläge ausprobieren. An meiner Shimano BR-M535 hatte ich nie Probleme damit.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (25. März 2007)

Servus zusammen.

Das mit den Quietschebremsen ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich habe etwas Brilliantfett auf die Rückseite der Beläge geschmiert. Dadurch ist es etwas besser geworden.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die hintere Sicherungsschraube der Beläge eine Torx war und die vordere eine Innensechskant (?).

Die Iridiumgriffe hab ich auch rausgeworfen und stattdessen "Mounty Special Speedgrips" montiert:






Bisher gefallen die mir sehr gut und waren für nen 10er auch ganz günstig. Vermutlich rubbeln die sich durch die weiche Gummimischung aber schnell ab.

Abstimmungstechnisch fahre ich relativ stramm (~10% Sag, 90-95psi vorn, 140-145psi hinten) und mit wenig Zugstufendämpfung (~3 Klicks), aber das ist ja ohnehin Geschmacksache.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## Markusso (25. März 2007)

Hi! 
Habs grad, noch woanders geschrieben, aber hier passts besser her: 

Kennt Ihr das? Hab grad mein neuens XC9 kurz Gassi geführt, und festgestellt, dass das Bike erbärmlich knarzt . Irgendwie von unten her, Richtung Tretlager, hauptsächlich beim Treten, aber auch wenn man aufhört ist das Geräusch manchmal da.
Was einfaches zum Beheben - oder gleich zurückgeben die Mühle?


----------



## Didi123 (25. März 2007)

Markusso schrieb:


> Was einfaches zum Beheben - oder gleich zurückgeben die Mühle?



Komm, komm, wenns'd net bereit bist dem Knarzen erstmal selber auf die Schliche zu kommen hättest besser beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft...!

Such mal ein wenig im Canyon-Forum und TechTalk, da gibt's schon einige Threads dazu, u.a. mit Tipps von Staabi/Canyon, damit solltest Du klarkommen (Kleine Hilfestellung, weil Du IBC-technisch ja quasi noch grün hinter den Ohren bist:  *klick*).

Ansonsten Werkstatt-Hotline anrufen, Problem schildern und deren Anweisungen befolgen...


----------



## Spikey (18. April 2007)

Moin,

ich hätt da mal a Frage...
Bei meiner  hinteren Formula-Bremse möchte der Bremsgriff nach längerer Nichtbenutzung nicht mehr so schnell in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Nach 2-3 maliger, ruckartiger Hebelbewegung wirds dann schon etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht optimal, wie z.B. der vordere Hebel, der zügig zurückschnalst. Da gibt es diesen kleinen Gummiring mit Nippel den man hoch und runter drehen kann, dies bewirkt keinerlei Veränderung. Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielleicht die Bremse entlüften, die ja eigentlich neu ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (18. April 2007)

Pedale mit Fett eingeschraubt? Nochmal an der Thomson Stütze die beiden Inbusschrauben *fest* Anziehen, kann sein dass der Sattel da was abgibt.



> Da gibt es diesen kleinen Gummiring mit Nippel den man hoch und runter drehen kann, dies bewirkt keinerlei Veränderung. Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielleicht die Bremse entlüften, die ja eigentlich neu ist?


Der Pinöpel ist die DPV, hat nix mit dem zurückschnellen vom Hebel zu tun. 
Ich hatte das Problem nie, musst halt die (sehr neuen) Gummiteile etwas "einarbeiten", dann werden sie automatisch weicher. Auch gut: Einen kleinen (!) Spritzer Brunox unter das Gummiding, flutscht dann auch besser.


----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätt da mal a Frage...
> Bei meiner  hinteren Formula-Bremse möchte der Bremsgriff nach längerer Nichtbenutzung nicht mehr so schnell in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Nach 2-3 maliger, ruckartiger Hebelbewegung wirds dann schon etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht optimal, wie z.B. der vordere Hebel, der zügig zurückschnalst. Da gibt es diesen kleinen Gummiring mit Nippel den man hoch und runter drehen kann, dies bewirkt keinerlei Veränderung. Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielleicht die Bremse entlüften, die ja eigentlich neu ist?



Hast schon mal im Bremsenforum gelesen, da hab' ich von dem Problem schon gehört, allerdings waren eher die frühen Oros betroffen, iirc...

Hier ist auch was (aktuelles): *klick*, interessant - v.a. in Bezug auf den Tipp von AmmuNation - ist Posting #18 !!! (weiß nicht, ob was dran ist aber *im Zweifelsfall besser KEIN BRUNOX* verwenden!)

Edith sagt, hier ist auch noch was (Älteres aus 2005: *klick*


----------



## Spikey (19. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hast schon mal im Bremsenforum gelesen, da hab' ich von dem Problem schon gehÃ¶rt, allerdings waren eher die frÃ¼hen Oros betroffen, iirc...
> 
> Hier ist auch was (aktuelles): *klick*, interessant - v.a. in Bezug auf den Tipp von AmmuNation - ist Posting #18 !!! (weiÃ nicht, ob was dran ist aber *im Zweifelsfall besser KEIN BRUNOX* verwenden!)
> 
> Edith sagt, hier ist auch noch was (Ãlteres aus 2005: *klick*



Brunox verwende ich erstmal nur fÃ¼r die DÃ¤mpferâ¦





Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran, dass ich noch nicht sooo viel mit dem Bike gefahren bin. Vielleicht 250 km... Wird sicher noch besser hoffe ich.
Danke fÃ¼r die Links, die Freds dazu les ich mir durchâ¦


----------



## AmmuNation (19. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch was (aktuelles): *klick*, interessant - v.a. in Bezug auf den Tipp von AmmuNation - ist Posting #18 !!! (weiß nicht, ob was dran ist aber *im Zweifelsfall besser KEIN BRUNOX* verwenden!)



Ich habs mir auch überlegt, ja oder nein? Steht jedenfalls nix da von wegen keine Pflegemittel... bisher hats nix negatives gebracht! Die Bremse bremst supergeil, die Hebel schnellen zurück und alles ist gut  Aber die Hebel sind schon ein wenig locker, auf nem Rumpeligen Trail schütteln die rauf und runter - kann man auch von Hand. Gibt keine Schraube zum nachziehen ist irgendwie reingedrückt...


----------



## Didi123 (20. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber die Hebel sind schon ein wenig locker, auf nem Rumpeligen Trail schütteln die rauf und runter - kann man auch von Hand. Gibt keine Schraube zum nachziehen ist irgendwie reingedrückt...



Hab' ich auch festgestellt - ist mir aber egal, weil ich eh immer einen (oder sogar zwei) Finger am Bremshebel habe, dann rappelt nichts mehr...


----------



## Laudach (23. April 2007)

Hallo,

weil es irgenwie zum Thema passt, stelle ich meine Frage hier, anstatt einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen:

Mir ist bei meiner FOX 32 FRLC am Nerve XC 9.0 aufgefallen, dass sie beim plötzlichen Ausfedern (also zB nach einer dickeren Wurzel) ein Sauggeräusch macht, das im Technik-Forum einmal als "Luftziehen" bezeichnet wurde. Da die Aussagen im Technik-Forum zu diesem Thema eher widersprüchlich waren, würde mich interessieren, ob dieses Geräusch bei euch (sofern ihr die gleiche oder eine ähnliche Gabel habt) auch zu hören ist und ob das normal ist. Würde mich nämlich echt ärgern, das Teil schon einschicken zu müssen!


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meiner FOX 32 FRLC am Nerve XC 9.0 aufgefallen, dass sie beim plötzlichen Ausfedern (also zB nach einer dickeren Wurzel) ein Sauggeräusch macht, das im Technik-Forum einmal als "Luftziehen" bezeichnet wurde. Da die Aussagen im Technik-Forum zu diesem Thema eher widersprüchlich waren, würde mich interessieren, ob dieses Geräusch bei euch (sofern ihr die gleiche oder eine ähnliche Gabel habt) auch zu hören ist und ob das normal ist. Würde mich nämlich echt ärgern, das Teil schon einschicken zu müssen!



Keine Angst - ganz normale sache. Luft hat die Eigenschaft explosionsartig zu reagieren wenn sie Komprimiert wird - damit die Gabel nicht ausschlägt und der Lenker dir deine dritten Spendiert, ist im rechten Gabelholm das Öl für die Zugstufe. Je nach einstellung (langsam oder schnell, rotes Rädchen oben rechts) ist das Löchlein wo das Öl zurückfliesst grösser oder kleiner (deswegen auch die unterschiede in der Geschwindigkeit). Wenn die Zugstufe langsam ist, muss das Öl natürlich mit einem riesendruck da durch - ist nix anderes als würdest du mit voller Kraft auf ne winzig kleine Spritze drücken, mehr kommt auf einmal net raus. Habe meine übrigens ein paar klicks vor ganz offen, soweit ich weiss - auf meinen Rumpeltrails hab ich lieber ne schnelle Gabel.  Schlurft auch weniger.


----------



## Laudach (23. April 2007)

Danke für die Infos, AmmuNation! Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich die Zugstufe ebenfalls auf fast offen (also schnell) eingestellt habe. Gerade dann höre ich dieses recht kurze Sauggeräusch. Da aber die Zugstufeneinstellung und auch sonst alles funktioniert, gehe ich davon aus, dass das so sein muss. Wer anderer Meinung ist, möge bitte seinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, AmmuNation! Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich die Zugstufe ebenfalls auf fast offen (also schnell) eingestellt habe. Gerade dann höre ich dieses recht kurze Sauggeräusch. Da aber die Zugstufeneinstellung und auch sonst alles funktioniert, gehe ich davon aus, dass das so sein muss. Wer anderer Meinung ist, möge bitte seinen Senf dazugeben.



*Senf*
Auch bei mir saugts - halt einfach weniger lang, als wenn sie fast zu ist. Probiers  doch aus - deine Einstellung findest du dank den Clicks schnell durch zählen wieder. 
Auch wenn die Gabel schnell ist - irgendwo muss ja trotzdem ein Widerstand sein. Wie gesagt, mach dir keine sorgen - viel spass mit der tollen Forke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (24. April 2007)

Hab' das Geräusch auch! 
Würde auch meinen, das kommt von Luft, die irgendwo durchgesaugt wird, nicht von Öl, das hört sich dann m.E. anders an...
Aber bei Luft sollte das "schlürfen" dann auch stärker sein, je schneller die Gabel ausfedert, d.h. bei viel Zugstufe (= langsam ausfedern) müsste das Geräsch leiser werden.
Bin die letzte Zeit nicht viel mit dem XC gefahren, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau, in welcher Zugstufeneinstellung es bei mir lauter oder leiser wird...


----------



## Spikey (24. April 2007)

Das Geräusch ist IMHO total normal bei Luftfedergabeln. Hab ich bisher an all meinen Luftgabeln gehabt. Würd mir deshalb keinen Kopp machen.


----------



## Laudach (24. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' das Geräusch auch!
> Würde auch meinen, das kommt von Luft, die irgendwo durchgesaugt wird, nicht von Öl, das hört sich dann m.E. anders an...
> Aber bei Luft sollte das "schlürfen" dann auch stärker sein, je schneller die Gabel ausfedert, d.h. bei viel Zugstufe (= langsam ausfedern) müsste das Geräsch leiser werden.
> Bin die letzte Zeit nicht viel mit dem XC gefahren, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau, in welcher Zugstufeneinstellung es bei mir lauter oder leiser wird...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung, es dürfte sich um einströmende Luft handeln. Bei mir ist das Geräusch bei offener Zugstufe lauter, wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil dann ja die Luft in kürzerer Zeit einströmt. Als "Schlürfen" würde ich das Geräusch jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen, sondern als kurzes Sauggeräusch, weil ein Schlürfen unregelmäßig ist.


----------



## Didi123 (24. April 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Als "Schlürfen" würde ich das Geräusch jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen, sondern als kurzes Sauggeräusch, weil ein Schlürfen unregelmäßig ist.



Gut - einigen wir uns für die weitere Diskussion der Erscheinung und zur Eruierung der Ursachen auf die Bezeichnung "saugen" bzw. "Sauggeräusch".
"Schlürfen" könnte zu Fehlinterpretationen führen...!


----------



## Laudach (24. April 2007)

Das Geräusch habe ich nur deshalb als Sauggeräusch beschrieben, damit wir uns einigermaßen sicher sein können, auch tatsächlich über das gleiche zu reden.

Wie dieses Geräusch entsteht, ist mir letztlich egal, entscheidend ist für mich, dass es offensichtlich nichts mit einem Defekt zu tun hat und ich die Gabel nicht einschicken muss!


----------



## Spikey (24. April 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Das Geräusch habe ich nur deshalb als Sauggeräusch beschrieben, damit wir uns einigermaßen sicher sein können, auch tatsächlich über das gleiche zu reden.
> 
> Wie dieses Geräusch entsteht, ist mir letztlich egal, entscheidend ist für mich, dass es offensichtlich nichts mit einem Defekt zu tun hat und ich die Gabel nicht einschicken muss!



So isses! Einfach weiterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' das Geräusch auch!
> Würde auch meinen, das kommt von Luft, die irgendwo durchgesaugt wird, nicht von Öl, das hört sich dann m.E. anders an...



Muss dir recht geben, rein vom Geräusch her klingts schon eher nach Luft. Ich hab jetzt ganz einfach ans Öl gedacht, weil -> Die Zugstufendämpfung ist ganz einfach Öl das durch ein Loch fliesst, ausserdem wirds leiser/lauter resp. kürzer/länger mit verstellter Zugstufe...

Wie auch immer - die Gabel funktioniert, was sie genau macht ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## nosewheeler (30. April 2007)

Bin ja beruhigt dass es dieses Sauggeräusch auch bei anderen gibt.

Seit kurzem quietscht meine Gabel aber recht laut wenn sie auf Lockout ist und ich sie dann stark einfedere. Ist dass auch normal?


----------



## PJ_Rob (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe mir kürzlich ein XC 9.0 zugelegt. Einer der SRAM X0 Schalter fängt bei bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten (und damit wohl Vibrationen) an zu rappel wie eine Kinderrassel. Ist das bei euch auch so? ... kann man da was ändern oder sollte ich den Schalter austauschen lassen?


----------



## Laudach (1. Mai 2007)

PJ_Rob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir kürzlich ein XC 9.0 zugelegt. Einer der SRAM X0 Schalter fängt bei bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten (und damit wohl Vibrationen) an zu rappel wie eine Kinderrassel. Ist das bei euch auch so? ... kann man da was ändern oder sollte ich den Schalter austauschen lassen?



Also bei meinen Schalthebeln gibt es schon Vibrationsgeräusche, wahrscheinlich dort wo die Matchmaker am Lenker anliegen, also sind es gar nicht die Schalthebel selbst. Bei starken Vibrationsgeräuschen sollte man diese mit Montagepaste für Carbonlenker minimieren können. Die Geräusche stören mich aber gar nicht. Es ist mehr ein Vibrieren als ein Rasseln. Ob dieses Geräusch dem deinen ähnlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Falls beim Schalthebel etwas locker ist, solltest du ihn reparieren/umtauschen lassen.


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Mai 2007)

Ist bei mir ebenfalls so wenn ich schnell unterwegs bin oder irgendwo runterrattere und IMHO liegts wirklich am Matchmaker. Wenn ich die Shifter festhalte dann vibriert da nix mehr. Stört mich aber auch nicht, solange die Shifter nicht weggeschüttelt werden.


----------



## martin_k (1. Mai 2007)

btw IMHO sux

mfg cu mk


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Mai 2007)

Da benutzt man 1x im Leben IMHO und kriegts anen Kopp geworfen... schrei!


----------



## Spikey (5. Mai 2007)

Hab grad mal mein XC geputzt. Dabei sind mir doch schon einige Macken unschön aufgefallen. Hat von euch jemand ein Fläschchen weissen Lack von Canyon mitgeliefert bekommen? Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das üblich ist. Ich hatte keins dabei.  
Sollte man mal nachfragebei unseren Freunden von CANYON


----------



## johnnyg (5. Mai 2007)

Nee gibt kein Fläschen dazu das Thema war schonmal irgendwo...

da kam dann raus, dass dir Canyon aber gerne mitteilt, welcher Lack am besten passt


----------



## Spikey (5. Mai 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Nee gibt kein Fläschen dazu das Thema war schonmal irgendwo...
> 
> da kam dann raus, dass dir Canyon aber gerne mitteilt, welcher Lack am besten passt



Ah geleck, hab mir jetzt so ein Reinweiss geholt glänzend, ist ja nur für Macken die nicht grösser sind als 2 quadratmillimeter. Aber find ich schwach von C. dass da kein Lackfläschen bei liegt, wär doch ne feine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urknall (6. Mai 2007)

Hab mir heute mal etwas Zeit genommen an meinem Setup zu arbeiten, die vorläufigen Einstellungen sehen so aus:

-Gewicht des Fahrers in Kampfmontur - ca. 85kg (keine dummen Sprüche, hatte Bänderabriß und diverses Verletzungspech, Trainingsausfall die Folge...) + 2-4 kg Gepäck
-Bevorzugtes Terrain: Tour und alles was mir dabei unters Rad kommt, Trails, Drops etc.

-Dämpfersetup
*Dämpfertyp (Rp23 oder halt andere) - RP23
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer) - Bis auf das rangefummel, wegen Platzmangel an der Hinterschwinge bei Rahmengröße "M", leicht
*Druck - 6,5 bar
*Propedal Einstellung - 3
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern) - Mitte -2 gegen Uhrzeigersinn, sprich schneller
*Wieviel Sag - 15 mm
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Dämpferperformance
COOL!


-Gabelsetup
*Gabeltyp - Fox 32 F100RLC
*Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer) - Leicht
*Druck - 5.5 bar
*Zugstufe (Dämpfung beim Ausfedern) - 4 von links
*Druckstufe (Dämpfung beim Einfedern) - 3 von links
*Wieviel Sag - ungefähr 20% (22mm)
*Blowoff (falls einstellbar) - mittel
*...
und zum schluss wie Bewertet ihr die Gabelperformance
Pretty COOL! 
e
Das Setup war heute auf der Tour ganz ok, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das die finale Version sein wird. Werde demnächst wieder mit Pumpe bewaffnet auf Setup Fahrt gehen.

Erlebnis des Tages:

Schiesse über nen Wurzeltrail den Wald heraus, kurzes Stück über die Wiese Richtung Straße. Anschließend Bunny Hop über nen kleinen Wassergraben auf das Teerplaster. Gruppe von zwei Rennradler schaut während des Manövers verdutzt zur Seite. Ich komme hintern den Kollegen auf die Straße und zieh mal locker an denen vorbei, und nach 500 Meter gehts wieder ab in den Wald weiter holzen. Ich glaub die Jungs habe ich heute etwas demoralsiert.


----------



## Spikey (6. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Erlebnis des Tages:
> 
> Schiesse über nen Wurzeltrail den Wald heraus, kurzes Stück über die Wiese Richtung Straße. Anschließend Bunny Hop über nen kleinen Wassergraben auf das Teerplaster. Gruppe von zwei Rennradler schaut während des Manövers verdutzt zur Seite. Ich komme hintern den Kollegen auf die Straße und zieh mal locker an denen vorbei, und nach 500 Meter gehts wieder ab in den Wald weiter holzen. Ich glaub die Jungs habe ich heute etwas demoralsiert.




  Das hast du gut gemacht


----------



## Didi123 (8. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> ...
> -Dämpfersetup
> *Dämpfertyp (Rp23 oder halt andere) - RP23
> *Abstimmbarkeit (leicht/mittel/schwer) - Bis auf das rangefummel, wegen Platzmangel an der Hinterschwinge bei Rahmengröße "M", leicht
> ...



Bin auch etwa in deiner Gewichtsklasse, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann hab' ich über 9 bar im Dämpfer...?!  

Muss ich nochmal prüfen!


----------



## urknall (9. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Bin auch etwa in deiner Gewichtsklasse, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann hab' ich über 9 bar im Dämpfer...?!
> 
> Muss ich nochmal prüfen!



15 mm Sag sind vielleicht auch etwas viel. Werde wohl auch wieder auf 12 bis 14 gehen. Ausserdem ist mein Dämpfer nach 200 km sicherlich noch nicht wirklich eingefahren. Da wird sich auch noch was ändern...


----------



## gorion (13. Mai 2007)

@urknall

Hi, da ich auch bei deiner Gewichtsklasse bin, habe das Setup von Dir übernommen, komme aber auf über 30% Sag am Dämpfer - das ist etwas zu viel des Guten. An der Gabel passt es dagegen. Mein Setup sieht daher wie folgt aus:

*Dämpfer*

Druck: 7 Bar (ca. 110 PSI)
Sag: Sag ca. 14mm
Zugstufe: Zugstufe ist bei -2 (von Mitte aus)
*Gabel*

Druck: 5,5 Bar
Sag: Sag ca. 20mm
Sonstiges: Zug- und Drickstuffe auf Mitteleinstellung

Frage: welche Dämpferpumpe nimmst Du? Ich habe die Canyon-Pumpe mit dem Topeak Pressure Rite Adapter, aber mit angeschlossenem Adapter kann ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer nicht ablassen (über den Knopf an der Pumpe). Das nervt ein wenig auf Dauer.


----------



## lukasra (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hab ganz frisch ein Nerve XC 7 und wenn ich Eure Einstellungen so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich was falsch mache:

Mein Gewicht: 93 kg (inkl. Kleidung)

Daempfer:
Druck: 11 bar 
Sag: ca. 15 %

Gabel:
Druck: 7 bar
Sag: ca. 20%

Kann das sein oder mache ich was grundsaetzlich falsch?

Noch eine kurze Frage zu ProPedal: wenn ich das aktiviert (Stufe 3) und Vollgas gebe, gibt der Daempfer immer noch leicht nach - soll das so sein?

Danke und Gruss,
Lukas


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Mai 2007)

lukasra schrieb:


> Noch eine kurze Frage zu ProPedal: wenn ich das aktiviert (Stufe 3) und Vollgas gebe, gibt der Daempfer immer noch leicht nach - soll das so sein?
> 
> Danke und Gruss,
> Lukas



Das ist ganz normal dass das ding irgendwann kommt (starker Wiegetritt z.B.), dafür ist das ProPedal ja da, man könnte quasi ständig in diesem Modus fahren. Normal geöffnet ist der Dämpfer aber trotzdem angenehmer


----------



## urknall (24. Mai 2007)

Wollte jetzt keine eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen:

Hab heute den ersten Schlauch bei meinem XC gekillt, die Dinger scheinen ja nicht so dolle zu sein. Gerade mal ein paar Wochen auf dem Buckel und schon defekt. War kein Glas oder sonstige Außeneinwirkung der Schlauch ging auf der Felgenseite kaputt, schöner fetter Riß drin.

Daher meine Empfehlung an Canyon, verkauft die Räder ohne Sattel. Machts ein paar Euro günstiger und verbaut stattdessen ordentliche Schläuche!


----------



## Didi123 (24. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt keine eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen:



Besser so...! 

Was für ein Schlauch war's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urknall (24. Mai 2007)

Keine Ahnung, irgendein NoName Teil. Hab ich auch nicht weiter drauf geachtet und gleich in die Tonne gekloppt, weil ich mich so darüber aufgeregt hab.


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Mai 2007)

Mein erster ging auch kaputt, das lag aber eindeutig an meinem überbrutalen Fahrstil. Was den durchstich gemacht hat, kann ich echt nicht sagen - war jedenfalls ein winziges Loch. Habe jetz nen Conti drin, den ich da als Ersatz dabeihatte, der erste Schlauch ist repariert und liegt hier.

Der Kritiker urknall sollte sich übrigens etwas zurücknehmen was den Schlauch angeht.  Ich habe ihn gerade hervorgenommen und es steht auf dem achsobilligen Schläuchlein fett SCHWALBE drauf, zweitens wäre ich über ein Bike ohne Sattel nicht so erfreut - mein alter ist durchgesessen und ich wollte nen neuen Probieren (der trotzdem nicht gut ist  )
Es gibt Leute die wollen ein Bike kaufen und fahren und nicht noch Sättel suchen. Mir wärs übrigens lieber wenn mal hochwertigere *SCHWARZE* Speichen von DT Swiss verwendet würden, nicht silbriger Maschinell eingespeichter schrott der erstnoch nicht genug gespannt ist. Und dem DT Tensio vertraue ich sehr, mehr als diesen silbrigen Speichen.


----------



## urknall (25. Mai 2007)

Bei mir steht da nix von Schwalbe, ist aber auch egal das Teil hab ich entsorgt!


----------



## Didi123 (25. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und dem DT Tensio vertraue ich sehr, mehr als diesen silbrigen Speichen.



 Du hast doch nicht etwa einen Eigenen...?


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da nix von Schwalbe, ist aber auch egal das Teil hab ich entsorgt!



Zugegeben, ich musste auch suchen. Ist nicht draufgedruckt sondern eine Struktur drauf, ziemlich klein. Kann dir jedenfalls versichern dass in meinem XC6.0 ein Schwalbe hinten drin war.



Didi123 schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa einen Eigenen...?



 Leider nein! HÃ¤tte ich das Geld fÃ¼r einen DT Tensio hÃ¤tte ich dieses lieber in zwei 240s + XR 4.2d mit DT Speichen und DT Alunippeln investiert 

Aber so ein schÃ¶nes DT Swiss SchmuckstÃ¼ck muss noch ran. Man will ja seine Local Heroes unterstÃ¼tzen 
StÃ¼ckpreis ca. 40-50â¬


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2007)

@urknall: es gibt hunderte Gründe für Patschen -- ob der Schlauch 2 Stunden oder 2 Monate alt ist, ist hingegen herzlich egal...

@ammunation: es gibt auch silberne Speichen von DT, die schwarzen sind nicht per se hochwertiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (26. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @ammunation: es gibt auch silberne Speichen von DT, die schwarzen sind nicht per se hochwertiger...



Das weiss ich. Trotzdem sehen silbrige Speichen doof aus (jedenfalls an einem schwarzen MTB...) und ich könnte wetten, das sind keine DT Speichen.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (28. Mai 2007)

Yippi yay yeah, Schweinebacken.

Endlich hängt mein XC 8.0 im Montageständer. Wollte zwar das 7.0er haben, aber die Wartezeit hätt' ich wohl nicht überlebt. Gerade weil der alte Hobel hint' und vorn verschlissen war, und ich da kein Geld mehr investieren wollte. Aber kein grosser Grund zum Ärger: Für die verbauten Teile ist es sogar vergleichsweise billig! 

Die mitbestellten Ergon-Magnesium-Griffe GR2L sind top!

Dafür Daumen runter für die werksseitige Einstellung des hinteren Umwerfers. So mies könnts auch ein blinder Bikehasser! Nervig auch: Die XTR-Pedale hat kein Händler weit und breit.  Naja, nutz ich halt die alten Ritchey bis die neuen nachgeliefert werden.

Wo ich auch noch Probleme habe:
Bin Rapidfire-Schalter gewohnt. Hier bei den SRAM tu ich mir echt schwer an den grossen Downshiftern vorbei zum Upshifter vorbeizulangen. 

Dazu fällt auch der Lenker sehr breit aus, täuscht mich das? Fahre am alten noch einen Synchros Easton EA70 mit 56cm Flügelspannweite. Hier sind es jedoch schon 68cm!

Bin auch beim Selle Italia SLK skeptisch: Obwohl ich harte Sättel gefahren bin, dürfte der mich auf eine nagelbrettartige Belastungsprobe stellen. Winkel hab ich mal 16° genommen.

Dämpfersetup
Da ich bislang nur komplett ungefedertes Hartesteil gefahren bin, bin ich (75kg/185cm) in Bezug auf Dämpfereinstellungen jungfäulich. Fahre eher nur schnell über Pisten mit vereinzelten Schlaglöchern und festem, aber unruhigem Untergrund. Teilweise auch schon Forstautobahnen ohne Dämpferaufgabe. Daneben aber gern mal einen langsamen Ausflug über einen verschlungenen SingelTrail mit Wurzelstufen und sanft federndem Waldboden.

Da kommen bei mir natürlich schon ein paar Fragen auf: Zugstufe hat 14 Rasterstufen statt deren 12, dabei nach der ersten und letzten noch ein wenig "Auslauf". Zählen die erste und letzte als 0/13 (Alpha/Omega) nicht dazu? 

Gabel:
*Druck* 5.2 Bar.

Die *Zugstufe* mit 6/7 scheint mir die gute Wahl zu sein. Je nach Gebiet kann man schnell umstellen. Langsamen Wurzel-SingleTrails wird wohl die 2 kommen.

*Blow-Off-Auslöseschwelle* - sind im Gegensatz zur obigen Feststellung 12 Stufen. Auf was sollte man die denn setzen?

*Lowspeed-Druckstufe* fährt sich mit 6 beim ersten Test-Ritt ganz vernünftig. Je nach Gebiet kann man schnell umstellen. Z.B. Waldpfade auf 2.

Dämpfer:
*Zugstufe* 4 und *Propedal *2. 
Druck kann ich leider nicht testen, da sich die mitgelieferte Iridium-Shox-Pumpe mit dem klobigen Rändel-Aufsatz an der tief drüberliegenden Schwinge verklemmt. 
Oh Mann! Um an das Ventil ranzukommen muss ich den Dämpfer unten "ausbauen" und das gesamte "rausklappen". Dann gehts. Derzeit sind's etwa 7,5 Bar. Weiss noch nicht, aber zu meinem Gewicht könnte es passen.


----------



## Laudach (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

ich hÃ¤tte da ein paar Fragen bezÃ¼glich Gabel-Pflege, die habe ich auch schon im Technik-Thread gestellt (wo ich noch keine Antwort bekommen habe), aber ich will auch mal lesen, was ihr dazu sagt:

In der Bedienungsanleitung der Gabel steht, dass man alle 25 Stunden den Staubabstreifer prÃ¼fen bzw. reinigen soll. Dazu soll man ihn mit einem Schraubendreher heraushebeln etc. Hat das von euch schon einmal jemand an einer Fox-Gabel gemacht und ist das wirklich notwendig? Geht das einfach oder muss da der Fachmann ran? 

Ãbrigens habe ich am rechten Tauchrohr einen leichten Kratzer in vertikaler Richtung entdeckt, der beim Einfedern der Rohre entstanden sein muss.  Wie der da hingekommen ist, ist mir schleierhaft. KÃ¶nnte es sein, dass ein Sandkorn unter den Staubabstreifer gekommen ist? An sich dÃ¼rfte ja gar nichts darunter gelangen!?

Danke im Voraus fÃ¼r eure Antworten! 





AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber so ein schÃ¶nes DT Swiss SchmuckstÃ¼ck muss noch ran. Man will ja seine Local Heroes unterstÃ¼tzen
> StÃ¼ckpreis ca. 40-50â¬




Ja, ja, diese Schnellspanner sind ja wirklich recht schÃ¶n, aber halt auch sehr teuer! Ich habe Ã¼berlegt, mein XC mit einem Paar Hope-Schnellspannern zu verschÃ¶nern. Die mitgelieferten Deore-Dinger sind ja alles andere als schÃ¶n! Hat jemand die Schnellspanner von Hope und welche Farbe wÃ¼rde wohl passen?


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Mai 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> In der Bedienungsanleitung der Gabel steht, dass man alle 25 Stunden den Staubabstreifer prüfen bzw. reinigen soll. Dazu soll man ihn mit einem Schraubendreher heraushebeln etc. Hat das von euch schon einmal jemand an einer Fox-Gabel gemacht und ist das wirklich notwendig? Geht das einfach oder muss da der Fachmann ran?
> 
> Übrigens habe ich am rechten Tauchrohr einen leichten Kratzer in vertikaler Richtung entdeckt, der beim Einfedern der Rohre entstanden sein muss.  Wie der da hingekommen ist, ist mir schleierhaft. Könnte es sein, dass ein Sandkorn unter den Staubabstreifer gekommen ist? An sich dürfte ja gar nichts darunter gelangen!?



Staubabstreifer von oben her abputzen, Brunox drüber und dann ein paar mal einfedern. Überschuss an Staubabstreifern und Standrohren mit Tuch wegputzen (Staub fängt sich dran!)
Klar kann da immer was ganz kleines runter. Sandkorn eher weniger, aber sehr feiner staub geht immer, darum ist unter dem Staubabstreifer noch ein Ölgetränkter Schwamm, der die allerletzten Reste beseitigt, damit wirklich nix ins innere kommt. Der Schaden kann nur durch Transport/Canyon/Fabrikfehler oder durch eigenverschulden entstanden sein, eher weniger durch etwas was UNTER die Staubabstreifer gekommen ist.



Laudach schrieb:


> Ja, ja, diese Schnellspanner sind ja wirklich recht schön, aber halt auch sehr teuer! Ich habe überlegt, mein XC mit einem Paar Hope-Schnellspannern zu verschönern. Die mitgelieferten Deore-Dinger sind ja alles andere als schön! Hat jemand die Schnellspanner von Hope und welche Farbe würde wohl passen?



Nicht nur schön und edel sondern auch verdammt gut. Natürlich Teuer, aber hey, man gönnt isch ja sonst nix. 
Tune Schnellspanner sind auch schön und vor allem leicht, aber noch teurer...


----------



## thomasx (31. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Tune Schnellspanner sind auch schön und vor allem leicht, aber noch teurer...



na die bekommt man auch für 49 euronen


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (31. Mai 2007)

@thomasx:
Dein Nerve ist Grösse S?

@all:
meine Frontgabel; Zugstufe; hat 14 Rasterstufen statt deren 12, dabei nach der ersten und letzten noch ein wenig "Auslauf". Zählen die erste und letzte als 0/13 (Alpha/Omega) nicht dazu?

Auf was setzt Ihr Blow-Off-Auslöseschwelle?

So breite Lenker - passen die nicht eher zu einem Freerider?


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Mai 2007)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> @thomasx:
> Auf was setzt Ihr Blow-Off-Auslöseschwelle?
> 
> So breite Lenker - passen die nicht eher zu einem Freerider?



1. Sehr hart, damit sie möglichst spät auslöst. Ein schlag von der Bordsteinkante mit aufliegen auf den Lenker lässt sie sinken, vorher bleibt sie sehr hart.

2. Fahr mal ein ES - dann willst du deinen XC Lenker wieder schnell zurück  Das ist ganz ok so. Mit Schulterbreiten Lenkern kann ich nix anfangen, vor allem da ich gerne fetzig den Trail runterfahre. Schneller bin ich mit einem schmalen Lenker nicht. 

Habe ein wichtiges Update gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich nur zwei neue Schläuche, habe aber wie alle paar Tage mal wieder die Verschleisslehre hingehalten. Hinten drin habe ich nun einen Michelin Latexschlauch, muss das mal Probieren von wegen geringerer Rollwiderstand, leichter etc. 
Nach ca. 1500km und ca. 22000hm (kanns leider nicht sagen da anfangs kein VDO, danach 1 Monat lang Garantiefall und nun ein neuer...) habe ich die Kette gewechselt. Probieren tu ich nun eine SRAM PC991, ist etwa in der XT Klasse anzusiedeln (Preislich noch höher  ) und es steht SRAM drauf. 

Leider durfte ich dann feststellen dass mein 11er der XT Kasette auch durch war, weil da ein enormes Drehmoment herrscht. Ebenfalls gewechselt. Bisher ist mir aufgefallen dass die Kette ein kleines bisschen knackt, liegt ganz einfach daran weil sie neu ist und die Zähne schon gebraucht. Ansonsten macht sie keine Probleme. Habe das gefühl dass sie auch etwas langsamer steigt als meine Originalkette, aber werde das erst nach einigen Fahrstunden offiziell bekanntgeben können. Von der SRAM Kette erhoffe ich mir nix besonderes, wollte es probiert haben. Dass sie länger hält als Shimano Ketten denke ich nicht.

Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe (sprich evtl. noch heute Abend oder Morgen) knall ich mir einen Schwalbe Fat Albert an die Kettenstrebe. Eigentlich wollte ich nen Schlauch nehmen und unter den Neoprenschutz tun, ich probiers mal mit der Reifenoptik...


----------



## thomasx (31. Mai 2007)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> @thomasx:
> Dein Nerve ist Grösse S?
> 
> @all:
> ...





jo, ist S   

die Gabel ist bei allen Einstellungen in der Mitte eingestellt

Den Lenker finde ich auch sehr Breit, und den SRAM Schaltungskram, naja Aussehen Top, Funktion kein rankommen an Shimano


----------



## thomasx (31. Mai 2007)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Dämpfer:
> *Zugstufe* 4 und *Propedal *2.
> Druck kann ich leider nicht testen, da sich die mitgelieferte Iridium-Shox-Pumpe mit dem klobigen Rändel-Aufsatz an der tief drüberliegenden Schwinge verklemmt.
> Oh Mann! Um an das Ventil ranzukommen muss ich den Dämpfer unten "ausbauen" und das gesamte "rausklappen". Dann gehts. Derzeit sind's etwa 7,5 Bar. Weiss noch nicht, aber zu meinem Gewicht könnte es passen.



brauchste nicht extra ausbauen
gib einfach über den Sattel mit deinem Körpergewicht Druck auf den Hinterbau, dann bekommt man auch die Pumpe drauf


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Mai 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> brauchste nicht extra ausbauen
> gib einfach über den Sattel mit deinem Körpergewicht Druck auf den Hinterbau, dann bekommt man auch die Pumpe drauf



Und wenn man loslässt köpft der Dämpfer sein Ventil. Oder hat etwa das Anschlussstück der Pumpe zwischen Innenseite Schwinge und Dämpfer platz, dass nur der Schlauch weggedrückt wird...?



thomasx schrieb:


> Den Lenker finde ich auch sehr Breit, und den SRAM Schaltungskram, naja Aussehen Top, Funktion kein rankommen an Shimano



Jede Wette: Du bist/warst Bikemech oder hast Conenctions in die Szene...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasx (1. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und wenn man loslässt köpft der Dämpfer sein Ventil. Oder hat etwa das Anschlussstück der Pumpe zwischen Innenseite Schwinge und Dämpfer platz, dass nur der Schlauch weggedrückt wird...?
> 
> 
> 
> Jede Wette: Du bist/warst Bikemech oder hast Conenctions in die Szene...



zu 1.
nein, es handelt sich nur um 10tel mm, da gibt es keine Probleme. Ich mache das auch so, habe zwar den adapter, den man von canyon auf Wunsch bekommt, aber damit kann man den druck nicht ablesen und kann auch nicht Luft ablassen.

zu 2.
werder noch
fahre an meinen anderen Bike XT mit Rapidfire, und der Schaltkompfort ist für mich um Welten besser. Ist aber meine persönliche subjektive Meinung


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juni 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> zu 1.
> nein, es handelt sich nur um 10tel mm, da gibt es keine Probleme. Ich mache das auch so, habe zwar den adapter, den man von canyon auf Wunsch bekommt, aber damit kann man den druck nicht ablesen und kann auch nicht Luft ablassen.
> 
> zu 2.
> ...



1. Ok, einverstanden. Bei der SKS Suspensioneer und meinem Rahmen gehts.

2. Ziehe das X.9 vor, da knackiger und darauf steh ich  X.0 ist noch knackiger, ist aber dann doch übertrieben.
Schalten tut mein X.9 mit Standardkette + XT Kasette wunderbar schnell und präzis, seit 2 Tagen ne PC991 drauf. Noch nicht Welten umrundet damit, bisher aber super Performance, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin gaaaanz klein wenig lahmer als mit der Standard-Shimano HG...


----------



## gorion (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

es handelt sich vielleicht bei dir um 10tel mm, bei mir sind es leider 1..2mm. Wenn ich also das Gewicht vom Sattel nehme, wird das Ventil ganz schön unter Druck geraten. Canyon hatte mir auch versichert, dass es Toleranzen gibt. Und die Vorgehensweise ist sowieso nicht von Dauer - oder???

Sicherer wäre es die 10 Euro für den Topeak Adapter zu investieren auf Dauer lohnt es sich 

X.9 finde ich auch viel besser als Shimano XT, knackig, gewaltig, präzise und zuverlässiger! Vor allem wenn's brenzlig wird, kann ich auf meine X.9 immer verlassen, die Shimano hat mich schon einige Male enttäuscht. Aber das sicherlich auch Geschmacksache. Von der Preisleistung sind die Shimanos jedoch besser - X.9 ist einfach recht kostspielig


----------



## franzf (2. Juni 2007)

Hilfts vielleicht, den Dämpfer einfach um zu drehen (also das Dicke Ende mit dem Hebelchen und Rädchen nach unten)? Dann wär die Schwinge nimmer im Weg.
Hab das so definitiv schon öfters auf Fotos und in Realita gesehen. Obs bei dem Problem hilft oder nur dazu gedacht war, den Schwerpunkt nach unten zu verlagern, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Juni 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> Hilfts vielleicht, den Dämpfer einfach um zu drehen (also das Dicke Ende mit dem Hebelchen und Rädchen nach unten)? Dann wär die Schwinge nimmer im Weg.
> Hab das so definitiv schon öfters auf Fotos und in Realita gesehen. Obs bei dem Problem hilft oder nur dazu gedacht war, den Schwerpunkt nach unten zu verlagern, kann ich nicht sagen



Sven Kiel hat das so gemacht. Sieht ******** aus, der Propedalhebel ist noch verschissener zu erreichen dafür geht das Setup Kinderleicht und es funktioniert mit genau gleich guter Performance. Guck nur zu dass du nicht nen übertrieben grossen Flaschenhalter hast 



> on der Preisleistung sind die Shimanos jedoch besser - X.9 ist einfach recht kostspielig



Stimmt, dennoch würde ich mir wieder ein X.9 oder X.0 holen.


----------



## thomasx (2. Juni 2007)

gorion schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sicherer wäre es die 10 Euro für den Topeak Adapter zu investieren auf Dauer lohnt es sich
> 
> X.9 finde ich auch viel besser als Shimano XT, knackig, gewaltig, präzise und zuverlässiger! Vor allem wenn's brenzlig wird, kann ich auf meine X.9 immer verlassen, die Shimano hat mich schon einige Male enttäuscht. Aber das sicherlich auch Geschmacksache. Von der Preisleistung sind die Shimanos jedoch besser - X.9 ist einfach recht kostspielig



da brauchste keine 10 Euronen investieren, nur die Versandkosten. Canyon kennt ja das Problem, und daher geben sie das Teil kostenlos her. Aber wie gesagt, hat das teil große Nachteile

Zum Schaltwerk, ich fahre an einem Bike über 10000km XT und nie Probleme, das Schaltwerk ist immer noch Top, habe jetzt aber das Neue XT Kurzarm verbaut, auch das ist Top. Von den Tiggern her kann SRAM gegen die Japsen nix holen, Rapidfire ist um Welten besser, empfinde ich jedenfalls so, schalte lieber mit Daumen und Zeigefinger


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (5. Juni 2007)

Rapidfire:
Stimmt schon, bin 13 Jahre ausschließlich Rapidfire gefahren. Komischerweise hab ich auch gern auf die "Anzeige" geschaut. Dieses nach hinten gucken, damit man weiss, ab welchem vorne geschaltet werden sollte, oder ob schon Anschlag ist, gefällt mir nicht. Und auch die Fingerbedienung ist top.

Allerdings ist die SRAM X0 deutlich präziser als die bisherigen XT, hab ich das Gefühl.

Alles in allem ein geniales Bike mit einem unglaublichen Preisvorteil, wenn ich das mit Direktkauf vergleiche.


----------



## thomasx (5. Juni 2007)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein geniales Bike mit einem unglaublichen Preisvorteil, wenn ich das mit Direktkauf vergleiche.



 
dem ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mich ein wenig schlaugemacht: Durch PD-M540 (XT-Niveau) kÃ¶nnte ich ca. 230gr aus dem Bike rauskitzeln! Die PD-M545 habe ich mir damals bei Canyon nur bestellt, da ich CleatanfÃ¤nger war und auf Trails auch mal ohne festen Halt fahren wollte. Inzwischen traue ich mich garnicht mehr ohne SPD  und mit normalen Schuhen fahre ich sowieso nie. Anfangs liebÃ¤ugelte ich noch mit den PD-M970 (XTR 2007), aber sehe es nicht ein wegen einer Flourinbeschichteten Bindungskralle (Bindung ein und dasselbe System), TitanschrÃ¤ubchen und 27g weniger Gewicht 60â¬ mehr auszugeben.
Momentan wiegt das Bike mit PD-M545, Flaschenhalter, VDO und Topeak MiniMorph an Rahmenhalter +/- 13kg. Das liesse sich dann auf sagenhafte 12.7kg reduzieren. 

Ausserdem habe ich gerade nochmal mein Bike etwas genauer inspiziert und (mittlerweile ohne mich aufzuregen...) festegestellt dass das XC vom NERVE XC am Oberrohr nur noch aus zwei Punkten bestand. Meine Fingernagel konnten bis auf einen Punkt das komplette XC entfernen, fÃ¼r den rest musste Bremsenreiniger her - einfach auf ein Tuch und sanft reiben. Der Rahmen ist perfekt schwarz!  Nebenbei habe ich auch das Four-Link Suspension auf der linken Seite weggemacht, was wirklich nur noch in fetzen da stand. Scheffers Name war auch nicht mehr zu lesen, wodurch ich das Designed by Lutz Scheffer auch weggemacht habe... 
Das NERVE ist auch schon sehr zerkaut - ich Ã¼berlege mir, dieses auch zu entfernen und nen doofen Spruch aufs Oberrohr zu machen, als ersatz. 

Beide CANYON Decals sind aber noch heile. Diese, das "F8", der orange Strich, die 115mm, 3D Dropout und das Canyon Logo auf dem Steuerrohr wÃ¤ren die einzigen aufkleber, welche noch bleiben dÃ¼rften, weil sie gut aussehen. Der rest ist zerkaut und wird bald weg sein, wenn nicht durch mich, dann einfach durch Fahrbetrieb. So kann man sich vielleicht auch 1g einsparen.  Wer also seinen Rahmen sauber will, der greife zu Bremsenreiniger, geht echt fix, super einfach und vor allem restlos sauber, ohne die Eloxalschicht zu beschÃ¤digen!

Einen knallharten Druckpunkt habe ich nun auch in beiden Bremsen. Da ich die Kolben meiner HR Bremse nicht ganz zurÃ¼ckstossen konnte, als ich neue BelÃ¤ge einsetzte, liegen diese halt nun sehr nahe an der Scheibe (schleifen aber nicht) und bieten einen knallharten Druckpunkt. Weil dem vorne nicht so war, habe ich das VR entfernt und den Hebel einmal fast ganz zum Lenker gezogen und das Rad wieder eingesetzt. Ergebnis: Auf beiden Seiten der exakt gleiche, knallharte und wunderschÃ¶ne Druckpunkt mit wenig leerweg. Wer es auch so haben will, der kann einfach das Rad ausbauen und ein wenig die Kolben rauspressen - bitte nur langsam dran rantasten. Den Druckpunkt anschliessend (K24, Bianco, Puro) noch mit den Hebelchen verstellen - voilÃ !

Achtung: Bremsen sind Sicherheitsrelevant! Wer nicht weiss was er tut, sollte seine Bremsen lieber sein lassen (Never touch a running system!) und so weiterfahren wie bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (24. Juli 2007)

Ammu, kauf dir die 540er. Funktionieren 1A. Die XTR haben da kein wirklichen Vorteil und die schöne Beschichtung wird nach eine Zeit Gebrauch trotzdem beschädigt sein. Die paar Gramm Unterschied sind nur für Leichtbauer nachvollziehbar und für die gibt es sowieso leichtere Pedale.

Grüße


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juli 2007)

Hello und danke,
wie gesagt habe ich nur mit den 970ern geliebÃ¤ugelt. Immerhin sehn sie ja schon geil aus (ich mag die Farbe, ist interessanter als das silber/schwarz der 540er) und ich dachte, sie haben einen noch besseren Mechanismus.
Alles Humbug, es sind exakt die gleichen Pedale (auch der Cleatmechanismus), bloss mit Titanschrauben und Fluorinbeschichtung, die - wie du schon vollkommen Korrekt festgestellt hast - ziemlich bald weg ist. Meine 545er sehen auch schon so aus, als wÃ¤ren sie 10 Jahre alt.
Und wie schon erwÃ¤hnt sehe ich es nicht ein 60â¬ mehr fÃ¼r 27g weniger auszugeben. Das sind immerhin 2.222â¬ pro gramm 

Ein Kollege meinte auch, ich soll mir die EggBeater (evtl. EggBeater Ti) anschauen. Diese sind ja auch nochmal etwas leichter. Ich muss hier einwerfen, dass ich kein Leichtbauer bin, aber 250g sind schon etwas und ich erachte die 545er inzwischen als unnÃ¶tig, denn ich fahre nie ohne Cleats.
SchwÃ¤rmen ja viele Leute davon, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das was ist fÃ¼r mich. Immerhin habe ich mich jetzt so schÃ¶n an SPD gewÃ¶hnt und weiss nicht, obs klug ist nochmal das System zu wechseln. Der Cleatverschleiss soll ja auch alles andere als gut sein... Der Preis wÃ¤re hierbei nicht hÃ¶her als bei den 520ern...


----------



## Spikey (24. Juli 2007)

mal was ganz anderes, ich habe am Wochenende an meiner Fox-Gabel den Bremszughalter verloren, ist mir unterwegs wohl abgefallen. Weiss jemand, ob man den einzeln nachkaufen kann? Der Kabelbinder momentan als Notlösung gefällt mir auf Dauer nicht


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juli 2007)

Ja, bei Toxo. Kost aber ~15-20... (Schweiz: 29.-)
Nennt sich liebevoll C-Clip


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mir die XTR gegönnt, wenn ich mir schon das XC 8.0 kaufen musste. Sehen stark aus und funktionieren. Mal sehen, wie die in einem Jahr aussehen.


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

Is das nicht sauteuer und total umständlich ein nigelnagelneues X.9 (am 8er ist auch X.0 drauf, oder?) durch ein XTR zu ersetzen und vor allem wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (30. Juli 2007)

Du solltest früher ins Bett gehen - er meint XTR-Pedale, nicht Schaltwerk...  


Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Ich hab mir *die* XTR gegönnt...


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Du solltest früher ins Bett gehen - er meint XTR-Pedale, nicht Schaltwerk...



DONG! Totales Eigentor. 
Ich hab hier nämlich auch von nem fall gelesen der sein komplettes XC auf XTR oder XT umgerüstet hat - nur den Namen weiss ich nicht mehr, drum dachte ich, er war es 
Habe übrigens immernoch meine PD-M545 dran


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (30. Juli 2007)

hehe, ne, mag ja einen Geld********r haben, aber verrückt bin ich dann doch nicht. Ist eh schon zu teuer für meine Bikekünste, aber dafür wars rechtzeitig zum bescheidenen Wetter und vollen Auftragsbüchern da. 

Bin gerade am Einstellen dieser klirrigen Scheibenbremsen. Kumpel fährt das XC 6.0, kriegts auch nicht leiser. Wahrscheinlich wird ers mit dauerndem Vorderradausbau (Autofahrt) auch immer wieder haben. Mein Megane ist aber lang genug, dass ich es komplett reinlegen kann. Wenn die Bremsen mal ruhig sind wird da nichts mehr angefasst. 

Hat einer von Euch schon einen kleinen Altar mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und sakraler Musik für den Hobel gebaut? So wie es die Dame im Haus für *DEN* Schuh machen würde? (Wird wohl der Grund sein, warum ich mir das Bike leisten durfte: Hab mich ihr und dem Schuhhandel auf ewig ausgeliefert)


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

Swissstop -> ruhe.
Quietschen kommt aber immernoch etwas vor. Nicht so derbe wie bei den Originalbelägen aber vor allem gegen ende ein sehr hohes knirschen.
Gewöhnt man sich dran.. und wenn man die längste Zeit MP3 hört ist das Problem eh aus der Welt. 

renderscout hat mal sein GC mit Leuchtschlangen umwickelt - aber ich denke, das wolltest du nicht wissen.


----------

